# Where to take Electrician Classes?



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

This question comes up time and time again on this forum. I think the consensus of electricians, but not all of us, believes most of the schools are too expensive and really not that good. The up side to these schools is they do show possible perspective employers you REALLY WANT TO BE AN ELECTRICIAN but at a price tag that usually exceeds a 4 year school, I really aim for the IBEW or ABC.

Having said all this I think if I were in your shows, especially with the IBEW possibly in your future, I would check out your local community college. Start with math classes a big help for the IBEW, then move on to any other electrical classes they offer.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

I think Brian is offering some solid advice.


----------



## Hire me please (Jul 15, 2010)

ok so i guess i can just hope that the interview goes well then!....thank you for the advice... and sorry if this came up a few times already


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

This school is out on Long Island and one of the best you will find around here.

You can check the LIRR and see if they stop near the school.. good luck 

http://www.electricaltrainingcenterli.com/


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Black4Truck said:


> This school is out on Long Island and one of the best you will find around here.
> 
> You can check the LIRR and see if they stop near the school.. good luck
> 
> http://www.electricaltrainingcenterli.com/


 
What time does the teach let you out everyday B4T? :jester::laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> What time does the teach let you out everyday B4T? :jester::laughing:


They don't.. I live in their basement


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> This school is out on Long Island and one of the best you will find around here.
> 
> You can check the LIRR and see if they stop near the school.. good luck
> 
> http://www.electricaltrainingcenterli.com/



Do they have an entire semester on the uses of 3M Scotchkote?:laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Do they have an entire semester on the uses of 3M Scotchkote?:laughing:


They even have courses using the stars and planet alignment to find PVC boxes.. just figured I would mention it to save you the trouble..


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Black4Truck said:


> They don't.. I live in their basement


 
:thumbsup:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Black4Truck said:


> They even have courses using the stars and planet alignment to find PVC boxes.. just figured I would mention it to save you the trouble..


 
And I didn't think there were any funny pvc jokes left.....:laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

To the OP.. these are stupid jokes we tell to pass the time.. don't pay any attention to the dribble.. some day you will understand..


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> ........ some day you will understand..



Oh, c'mon...... let the OP make up his own mind:

THE infamous Buried PVC Box and 3M Scotchkote thread.

This was followed by B4T's 213-post 'defense' thread.

Warning to the OP: Clear your calendar before you embark on reading these threads. :laughing:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Oh, c'mon...... let the OP make up his own mind:
> 
> THE infamous Buried PVC Box and 3M Scotchkote thread.
> 
> ...


 
Don't forget to show him the famous "A copper water pipe isn't a grounding electrode unless I make it one" rich started....:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

jwjrw said:


> Don't forget to show him the famous "A copper water pipe isn't a grounding electrode unless I make it one" rich started....:whistling2::laughing:



Maybe someone will make a book out of these timeless classics.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

TOOL.. you should include the latest one where I'm comparing PVC boxes vs direct buried splices with big box store bought silicone filled wire nuts.

Bob had a huge role in that thread, so he deserves some of the credit.. :thumbup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> TOOL.. you should include the latest one where I'm comparing PVC boxes vs direct buried splices with big box store bought silicone filled wire nuts.
> 
> Bob had a huge role in that thread, so he deserves some of the credit.. :thumbup:


I must be getting old. I don't recollect that one.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Maybe someone will make a book out of these timeless classics.


What do you think I have been doing in my spare time. :laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

480sparky said:


> I must be getting old. I don't recollect that one.


That was last weekend with Pedro the Troll calling me a hack.. :laughing::no:


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

jwjrw said:


> Don't forget to show him the famous "A copper water pipe isn't a grounding electrode unless I make it one" rich started....:whistling2::laughing:


You really missed the point of that one didnt you


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

gold said:


> You really missed the point of that one didnt you


There was a point? 

Fill me in, I am all ears. :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> That was last weekend with Pedro the Troll calling me a hack.. :laughing::no:


I prefer to ignore the trolls.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

The book is done:


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

Bob Badger said:


> There was a point?
> 
> Fill me in, I am all ears. :laughing:


Sure Bob,
The point was that when you apply article 90.5 250.52 does NOT require you to use a waterpipe as an electrode. It only permits it. Would you like to go around in circles again? Neither does 250.50


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> The book is done:


How much, shipped?:laughing:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

480sparky said:


> How much, shipped?:laughing:


The going rate is $1,000,000, just stop using scotchkote and you will make the money back in no time.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> The going rate is $1,000,000, just stop using scotchkote and you will make the money back in no time.



I see they're already selling on Craigslist for 99¢.

And if I don't use Scotchkote, what *do* I use?


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

480sparky said:


> I see they're already selling on Craigslist for 99¢.
> 
> And if I don't use Scotchkote, what *do* I use?


Damn low ballers 

The cool thing is after you read each page you rip it out and boil it and it turns into scotchkote:clap:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Hire me please said:


> ok so i guess i can just hope that the interview goes well then!....thank you for the advice... and sorry if this came up a few times already


With your attitude and forum name I'd put you to work tomorrow. No apology needed.


----------



## Hire me please (Jul 15, 2010)

^^^thanks again... and if things don't work out, i'll take you up on that

and here I am thinking I started a serious discussion when I saw 28 replies to my thread haha... hopefully one of these days i'll get the knowledge to know what the hell you guys are chatting about :jester:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Hire me please said:


> ............and here I am thinking I started a serious discussion when I saw 28 replies to my thread haha..........


That's par for the course 'round here. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Hire me please said:


> ^^^thanks again... and if things don't work out, i'll take you up on that
> 
> and here I am thinking I started a serious discussion when I saw 28 replies to my thread haha... hopefully one of these days i'll get the knowledge to know what the hell you guys are chatting about :jester:


The words serious and Electrician Talk can't be used in the same sentence, it breaks a law of the universe.:laughing:


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

gold said:


> Sure Bob,
> The point was that when you apply article 90.5 250.52 does NOT require you to use a waterpipe as an electrode. It only permits it. Would you like to go around in circles again? Neither does 250.50



No, you are still mistaken so it would be waste of time.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

Bob Badger said:


> No, you are still mistaken so it would be waste of time.


and your too busy dragging your stretched sack to admit the possability of someone other then yourself or MH having a valid point. So we agree then ..


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> The words serious and Electrician Talk can't be used in the same sentence, it breaks a law of the universe.:laughing:


The same thing will happen when God divides by zero....... a super-massive black hole is created.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

gold said:


> and your too busy dragging your stretched sack to admit the possability of someone other then yourself or MH having a valid point. So we agree then ..


Wow.. using a personal insult to validate a point.. we have reached new ground here at ET.. :laughing:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

gold said:


> and your too busy dragging your stretched sack to admit the possability of someone other then yourself or MH having a valid point. So we agree then ..


Damn, how would one comeback from that

Hay gold my supply house called and they said they are carring DB grounding electrode metal chairs now:clap:


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

Black4Truck said:


> Wow.. using a personal insult to validate a point.. we have reached new ground here at ET.. :laughing:


I'm breaking new ground.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

gold said:


> I'm breaking new ground.


Check your map.... there may be a PVC box buried there. :laughing:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

What's wrong with using a personal insult to prove a point?

I do it in real life all the time.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Check your map.... there may be a PVC box buried there. :laughing:


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Check your map.... there may be a PVC box buried there. :laughing:


My map just shows a bonded buried fuel tank there.:laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> What's wrong with using a personal insult to prove a point?
> 
> I do it in real life all the time.


Only Bob is authorized to use personal insults here on ET.. ask me how I know.. :whistling2:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> Only Bob is authorized to use personal insults here on ET.. ask me how I know.. :whistling2:


I almost changed that rule with a post earlier but I edited it. I don't want to be more insulting than the badger.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

Black4Truck said:


> Only Bob is authorized to use personal insults here on ET.. ask me how I know.. :whistling2:


You've experienced them?

To Bobs credit most of his insults are cleverly hidden in general condescention.

Wait I'll bite, How do you know B4T?


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

gold said:


> You've experienced them?
> 
> To Bobs credit most of his insults are cleverly hidden in general condescention.
> 
> Wait I'll bite, How do you know B4T?


I think almost all of us have experienced a badger insult.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

gold said:


> You've experienced them?
> 
> To Bobs credit most of his insults are cleverly hidden in general condescention.
> 
> Wait I'll bite, How do you know B4T?


It was a joke..


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> It was a joke..


Yeah try to keep up gold. Personal insults are open to anyone, how do you think I got a few hundred of my posts.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> Yeah try to keep up gold. Personal insults are open to anyone, how do you think I got a few hundred of my posts.


:laughing::thumbup::laughing:


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

No ****. So was I. Dumbass.


----------



## GDK 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> This school is out on Long Island and one of the best you will find around here.
> 
> You can check the LIRR and see if they stop near the school.. good luck
> 
> http://www.electricaltrainingcenterli.com/



Here's the link to the SAME school, but located in NYC. Not sure if that works better for you. They are currently offering a beginners program. Give them a call, see what they have to offer.

http://www.electricaltraining.com/


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

GDK 13 said:


> Here's the link to the SAME school, but located in NYC. Not sure if that works better for you. They are currently offering a beginners program. Give them a call, see what they have to offer.
> 
> http://www.electricaltraining.com/


I thought they had only one school.. who knew..


----------



## GDK 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> I thought they had only one school.. who knew..


I'm pretty sure the NYC one is around longer than the Long Island. The one here in NYC has been around for over 50 years I believe.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> I thought they had only one school.. who knew..


Better update your map. :whistling2:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

gold said:


> and your too busy dragging your stretched sack to admit the possability of someone other then yourself or MH having a valid point. So we agree then ..


 

Need I remind you of the JADE continuing education course book that says you MUST use it also. Jade is a nationally recognized continuing education school. It has nothing to do with a "valid" point. It has to do with the wording of the article. You are either incapable of comprehending "if present" or too hard headed to admit you are wrong. So we have everyone here and a continuing ed school saying you "must" use it as an electrode versus the two of you saying "its only an electrode if I make it one...... I'm sure you are a competent electrician but you are wrong on this. No if ands or buts about it.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

gold said:


> You really missed the point of that one didnt you


 


No the point was that all but two people in the world know that "if present" it MUST be used as an electrode. It is a simple as that. I can send you the JADE lesson on grounding where it says that if you would like. Jade is a cont ed school. So they should know what the code is saying. Lets see Bob, MH, Jade and everyone else on here but rich are wrong and you two are right. My bad.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

gold said:


> You really missed the point of that one didnt you


 
Enlighten me then please.......what point did I miss? The one where you ignore some words in the article but bring up others. I have two words for you....."IF PRESENT".


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Not really any of my business but if we are really going down that path again we should take it to a new thread and not screw this one up ....... any more than we have. 

Just a suggestion.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> Only Bob is authorized to use personal insults here on ET.. ask me how I know.. :whistling2:


I don't know where you have been but I am not the only one.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

gold said:


> Sure Bob,
> The point was that when you apply article 90.5 250.52 does NOT require you to use a waterpipe as an electrode. It only permits it. Would you like to go around in circles again? Neither does 250.50


Ground control to major tom...come in major tom. Believe what you want.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

http://electrictv.net/


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

Bob Badger said:


> Not really any of my business but if we are really going down that path again we should take it to a new thread and not screw this one up ....... any more than we have.
> 
> Just a suggestion.


We agree again Bob, we have so much in common ...


----------

